# [OT] Noch einmal Bücherregal

## WiredEd

Hallo zusammen!

An anderer Stelle hier im Forum wurde über die Architektur von Bücherregalen diskutiert. Nun stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, womit ein solches Regal am besten gefüllt werden sollte (ich meine natürlich Literatur zum Thema Linux). Welche Bücher könnt Ihr denn so empfehlen?

Bei mir tummeln sich inzwischen folgende Werke im Regal:

Kofler, Michael; Linux, Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung; Verlag: Addison-Wesley, Das Buch gibt einen guten Überblick über die Funktionsweise von Linux, liesst sich fast so flüssig wie ein Roman, bezieht sich aber hauptsächlich auf SuSE, ist nicht ganz billig.

Siever, Ellen; Linux in a nutshell - Deutsche Ausgabe; Verlag: O'Reilly, Dieses Buch ist für mich das Standardwerk auf der Kommandozeile, hat mir unzählige male aus der Patsche geholfen.

Eckstein, Robert u.a.; Samba - Ein Datei- und Druckserver für heterogene Netzwerke; Verlag: O'Reilly, Meine letzte Erwerbung, hat mir dabei geholfen einige Linuxrechner nahtlos in eine Windowsdomäne einzuschleusen (langsam wird so das Netzwerk unterwandert    :Cool:   ).

Und nicht ganz so Linux-spezifisch:

Krüger, Guido; GoTo Java 2 - Handbuch der Java-Programmierung; Verlag: Addison-Wesley, Mein Java-Buch, anfängergeeignet, das ich aber auch bei der täglichen Arbeit noch hin und wieder zu Rate ziehe. Das Buch gibt es auch kostenlos auf der Seite des Autors als HTML-Dokument zum Download im Netz.

Messmer, Hans-Peter; PC-Hardwarebuch, 3. Auflage (nicht mehr ganz neu); Verlag: Addison-Wesley, Dieses Buch verschafft einem echtes Grundlagenwissen zur Hardwarefunktionalität seines Computers. Ich denke, wer als echter Mann seine Gerätetreiber selbst schreiben will, kommt an diesem Buch nicht vorbei   :Very Happy:  . 

Ausserdem stehen da noch zwei dicke Linux-Wälzer aus dem Sybex-Verlag, die ich aber mangelnder inhaltlicher Qualität hier nicht näher benennen will.

Was steht bei euch noch so rum? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Oder lest ihr Dokus immer nur online? Schliesslich steht die dunkle Jahreszeit vor der Tür. Mit "draussen" ist es bald nicht mehr!

Grüsse

----------

## rojaro

Nun, alle aufzuzaehlen die ich in meinerm Regal habe wuerde massiv den Rahmen sprengen (ich hab rund 300 Computer Bezogene Buecher), drum zaehl ich mal nur die auf die ich grad aufm Schreibtisch liegen hab :)

Understanding The Linux Kernel

Bover & Cesati, O'REILLY, english, bezieht sich noch auf den 2.2er kernelJust For Fun

Linus Torvalds & David Diamond, Hanser Verlag, deutschsed & awk

Dougherry & Robbins, O'REILLY, englishPython Standard Library

Fredrick Lundh, O'REILLY, english, auch etwas aelterIPSEC

Carlton R. Davis, mitp, englishProgramming Linux Games

Linux Journal Press, englishVPN - Virtuelle Private Netzwerke

Lipp, Addison Wesley, deutschUNIX in a Nutshell

Robbins, O'REILLY, english (neuste auflage)SQL in a Nutshell

Kline & Kline, O'REILLY, english

----------

## dertobi123

Linux- und auch PC spezifische Bücher habe ich Recht wenige, meine Bibliothek weist in Sachen Computer folgendes auf:

- Der Linux Hacker Guide, Sicherheit für Linux-Server und -Netze, Anonymous (M&T)

- Jetzt lerne ich PHP4, Matt Zandstra (M&T)

- Jetzt lerne ich CGI, Rafe Colburn (M&T)

- Javascript Workshop, Hrsg. Stefan Mintert, Christine Kühnel (Addison-Wesley)

- Python Workshop, Stefan Schwarzer (Addison-Wesley)

- Freie Software, Volker Grasssmuck (bpb)

- The Complete FreeBSD, Greg Lehey

Wirklich empfehlenswert ist "The Complete FreeBSD" und "Freie Software", letzeres gibt's für günstig Geld bei der bpb. Der "Linux Hacker Guide" gibt (gute) Anweisungen, was sinnvoll ist um die Kiste(n) dicht zu machen, im Prinzip reicht aber auch der Gentoo Security Guide und Google. Der Rest steht halt hier, nochmal kaufen würde ich die (meisten) Bücher nicht unbedingt.

Ach ja: Wenn ich lese, dann meistens Bücher die mit Computerei wenig zu tun haben ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Sandlord

Hallo !

Linuxspezifische Bücher habe ich fast kaum da ist höchstens ein Handbuch von SuSe 6.0 zu nennen und von Addison Wesley: Linux Systemadministration.

Bücher die ich aber als sehr nützlich empfinde sind die Pocket References von O'Reilly ! Davon habe ich:

-PHP Pocket reference 

-VI Pocket reference 

-PERL Pocket Reference

-EMACS Pocket reference 

Ich finde die einfach genial, wenn man schnell was nachschlagen muss. Außerdem nehmen sie nicht soviel Platz weg  :Smile: 

Oh, außerdem habe ich noch richtig alte Schinken von "damals":

PC Intern 1 und 4 (Data Becker von 91 + 94)

PC Underground (Data becker von 94 )

Assembler Buch (Addison Wesley von 94)

damals hatte man genug Zeit sich die Bücher genau durchzulesen *sigh*

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## toskala

stichwort: phpbb langsam

stichwort: aufräumaktion

nervkram alles

----------

## dertobi123

Drücke dich mal was präziser aus. Momentan interpretiere ich Deine Aussage so, als wenn du hier eine Zensur einführen möchtest, ob ein Beitrag es aus _deiner_ Sicht Wert ist, ins Forum aufgenommen zu werden oder nicht. Das Foren-Problem als Aufhänger zu nehmen finde ich billig, bei den Dupletten machst du deinen Mund auch nicht auf.

Richtig ist: Dieser Thread ist [OT]. Aber ein Thread in dem über Linux geredet wird, ist mir tausendmal lieber (und gerade solche Buchtipp-Threads mag ich, vielleicht hat ja noch wer einen Tipp, was man mal gelesen haben sollte ...), als das zu haufenweisen Threads nach einer Woche wieder ein neuer aufgemacht wird.

Wenn _dich_ dieser Thread nervt, ignoriere ihn.

Tobias

----------

## toskala

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Drücke dich mal was präziser aus. Momentan interpretiere ich Deine Aussage so, als wenn du hier eine Zensur einführen möchtest, ob ein Beitrag es aus _deiner_ Sicht Wert ist, ins Forum aufgenommen zu werden oder nicht. Das Foren-Problem als Aufhänger zu nehmen finde ich billig, bei den Dupletten machst du deinen Mund auch nicht auf.
> 
> Richtig ist: Dieser Thread ist [OT]. Aber ein Thread in dem über Linux geredet wird, ist mir tausendmal lieber (und gerade solche Buchtipp-Threads mag ich, vielleicht hat ja noch wer einen Tipp, was man mal gelesen haben sollte ...), als das zu haufenweisen Threads nach einer Woche wieder ein neuer aufgemacht wird.
> 
> 

 

es gibt threads die sind so unnütz wie ein adamsapfel, genauso wie diese unsäglichen polls, "wie findet ihr dies?" "was ist besser als jenes?" etc.

das müllt halt das forum zu. imho einfach nervkram. zensieren will ich nix, ich stelle nur die unterschwellige frage an jeden obs evtl. sinnig is zu müllen.

ja, ich bin mir bewusst das ich das grade auch tue.

----------

## WiredEd

Der Sinn dieses Threads sollte keine "Zu-Müll-Aktion" sein, sondern unter anderem eigentlich Linux- und Gentoo-Newbies mal ganz unterschwellig auf die Idee bringen, dass man sich auch mit gedruckter Literatur versorgen kann. Wenn diese dann auch gelesen wird, soll sie Hintergrundinformationen vermitteln, die viele unsinnige und tausendmal immer wieder gestellte Fragen hier und in anderen Foren nicht mehr auftauchen lassen werden.

Viele Fragen die hier im Forum gepostet werden sind sehr speziell, oder besser: extrem speziell. Dann wird von einem der Ahnung hat mal eben die Problemlösung gepostet nach dem Motto: "Dann trage mal in die Datei /etc/blahblah die folgende Zeile ein und dann gehts ....". Der Fragesteller hats dann so gemacht, aber nicht verstanden wieso und warum. Zwei Tage später kommt zu einem ähnlichen Problem von der gleichen Person wieder eine ähnliche Frage, und der ganze Spass geht dann wieder von vorne los. Mit mehr Hintergrundinfos und dem Lesen der Dokumentation fallen wahrscheinlich 95% dieser Fragen weg.

Natürlich ist es etwas blauäugig von mir zu erwarten, dass jetzt alle noobs in die nächste Buchhandlung rennen und sich irgendwelche Fachliteratur kaufen werden. Deswegen mein Eingangs erwähntes "unter anderem", dass ich hoffe für mich persönlich noch gute Anregungen zu finden. Aber trotzdem sollte man auch Neu- oder Quereinsteigern wenigstens die Möglichkeit bieten Informationsquellen aufzutun.

Eine solche, relativ aktuelle, Literaturliste von Praktikern für Praktiker findet man sonst nicht so ohne weiteres. Zumindest nicht so speziell.

Und auch wenn es Off-Topic ist sehe ich solche Threads lieber, als solche wo über die günstigste Bauform von Buchregalen diskutiert wird. Dafür gibt es schliesslich Sendungen wie Home Improvement   :Shocked:  .

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wahrscheinlich traut sich jetzt niemand mehr zu posten in dem Thread, also zieh ich mir jetzt mal den Zorn von toskala auf mich.

Ich hab unter anderem im Regal stehen:

- Programming Linux Games, Linux Journal Press

- Programming Perl (das Stanadardwerk zu Perl), O'Reilly

- Perl in a Nutshell, O'Reilly

- Perl Kochbuch, O'Reilly - sehr hilfreich, vor allem wenn einem kein direkter Ansatz einfällt

- Einrichten von Internet Firewalls, O'Reilly - naja, schon bisserl betagt, trotzdem ganz informativ

- IDS - Intrusion Detection Systeme, MITP - nettes Buch, würde mit dem Kauf warten, da gerade eine Neuauflage übersetzt wird.

- Linux Sicherheit, d.punkt - mitunter das langweiligste was ich mir zulegen konnte.

- Programmieren in C, Hanser - die englische Ausgabe ist deutlich besser, die deutsche hat eine sehr "eigenwillige" Übersetzung

- Unix ..., Springer Verlag - recht alt, trotzdem für viel Geld gekauft - nettes Nachschlagewerk

- Free as in Freedom, O'Reilly - eine ziemlich gute Biographie über Stallmen und die Freie Software Bewegung

- und noch ein paar mehr ...

----------

